# Tanfoglio Combat Sport?



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting one of these pistols soon, but keep hearing rumours about reliability issues with Tanfoglio pistols. How much truth is there to these rumours?

Would I be better off buying either a CZ or another CZ type pistol instead?

If there are reliability issues; what is causing them? 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

CZ 75 is great so is the Baby Eagle which i own.


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

I know the CZs must be good as I've never heard any adverse comments about them at all. I've not yet had the opportunity to fire one myself though.

The reason I've been thinking about the Tanfoglio is that I've used a friends pistol on a few occasions and really liked it. It fits my hand well and shoots great, but I'm not keen on running back and forward to the repair shop...... I talked to the salesman at the local gunshop and he assured me that Tanfoglio's quality control issues were a thing of the past, and had been for at least 10 years, but obviously he's a salesman, So I've got to be sceptical.

Have Tanfoglio pistols got a good reputation in the US? Or are there as many people there who sustitute the letters 'uck' for the 'og' in Tanfoglio as there are in Europe?

Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buddy of mine has a Tanfoglio and he loves it. He's been offered to trade it off several times and a few times he was going to come out on the really good end of it but he liked his weapon so much and had it so long he just didn't see a reason to get rid of it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I've owned 2 Tanfoglio's in the past, a 9mm full frame wonder finish, and a poly .45 ACP compact. Really liked both weapons. Never had any issues with the handguns, but, had several issues with their CS with a .22 conversion kit. Sold them to finance others. I also have 2 CZ's. A 2075 RAMI in 9mm and an 85 Combat (for IDPA shoots) and recommend them. Tanfoglio's EAA products are basically a CZ clone anyway.:smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I own a CZ and can't say enough good things about it. This seems to be the norm whenever I run into fellow owners online or at the range. They make some really great and affordable products.

Now I don't own any Tanfoglio/EAA products, but I have heard a significant amount of complaints regarding very weak slide springs. I also noticed a fellow shooter in my CCW class two years ago, and how her EAA would eject casings nearly 10 yards per shot! Add this to all of the complaints I read online and I finally had to check it out for myself, so I asked the Cabela's guy for a look-see at the 40S&W EAA Witness Compact and sure enough, pulling the slide was way too smooth and easy. Now I've heard other complaints about mag-feeding issues and cracked slides but I bet all of that comes down to the pathetic slide springs Tanfoglio puts in their products.

It seems fixing this is relatively easy. You can order a new slide spring from gunsprings.com (Wolff)for $10-$20.


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Weak springs? As you say that's easily fixed, so if that's the only problem it's no biggy.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## wegriffin8642 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Both Good*



Fredericianer said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these pistols soon, but keep hearing rumours about reliability issues with Tanfoglio pistols. How much truth is there to these rumours?
> 
> Would I be better off buying either a CZ or another CZ type pistol instead?
> 
> ...


I have several EAA's and two CZ's---they are all very fine weapons...I've had the EAA's for about 5 years and many rounds were fired through them with no problems....


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, it looks like it's going to be a CZ instead.

I've been offered a CZ85 for a decent (for Denmark) price and I'm going to try it at the club tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to seeing how it shoots.

Regards
Jeff


----------

